# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  where can i get Flubendazole to deworm my tank?

## simcb

After doing some research...i found out that i am planaria and hydra infestation....  :Shocked:  Help anyone ....where can i get this dewormer? LFS ??

----------


## TyroneGenade

Planaria are near harmless and Hydra can be taken care off with some blue gouramis. Why resort to chemicals? In dosing with the flubendazole you will have to do some MASSIVE water changes as the drug breaks down into some nasty stuff. Also is insoluable in water meaning you have add massive amounts to the tank for it to work. It generally comes as 5% powder, meaning for every 1 mg of flubendazole you add to the tank you add another 19 mg of "carrier" substance which are often impurities.

Regards

----------


## stormhawk

Simcb,

It would be appreciated if you could sign off with your real name and state your location.  :Wink: 

The medication flubendazole is considered a controlled drug and is not easily available. You can try using commercial dewormers made by some well-known aquarist companies. 

I believe JBL has a medication called Schnecktol which will eradicate hydra. This should be easily found at larger fish shops.

----------


## simcb

> Simcb,
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could sign off with your real name and state your location. 
> 
> The medication flubendazole is considered a controlled drug and is not easily available. You can try using commercial dewormers made by some well-known aquarist companies. 
> 
> I believe JBL has a medication called Schnecktol which will eradicate hydra. This should be easily found at larger fish shops.


a few of my friends are testing Vermex ....on planaria infestation....requires overdose of 3x times the recommend dosage to kill them...and planaria comes back after a while very persistent.

and Demirin --in progress... harmful to shrimp i think

----------


## whuntley

Your veterinarian can get the flubendazole for you, or you can order it from Dr. Chas. Harrison who is on the killietalk list. Fluke Tabs or any other good antihelmentic will no doubt work, too.

I have never heard of the flubendazole problems Tyrone mentioned, and most swear it is 100% effective against Hydra.

I have never had to use it, because Hydra are so trivial to kill. Maybe you have a different species, but three low doses of Formalin, two days apart have always cleaned them out of any tank I had a problem in. [You will kill everything else in the tank if you ever try to do it in one overdose, but the Hydra will then come back.] Formaldehyde combines with tank mulm to become inert in a couple of days, so water changes aren't even needed.

Control consists mostly of depriving them of any live foods, as that's all they can eat. Blooms of Hydra always are following overfeeding of small live foods. They are usually introduced on plants, and not with most live foods.

Wright

----------


## RonWill

> a few of my friends are testing Vermex ....on planaria infestation....requires overdose of 3x times the recommend dosage to kill them...and planaria comes back after a while very persistent


Darren, I trust you're aware that in Singapore, Flubendazole/Flubenol is a controlled drug, so please understand if people are reluctant to respond (and if you insist on *not* signing out, I wouldn't bother responding anyway. *Ditto to those who chose to remain anonymous*).

Let me know how you/your friends get on with Vermex, then get back to me *in private* via email.




> and Demirin --in progress... harmful to shrimp i think


Diflubenzuron is a benzamide (insecticide) used to selectively control insects and parasites. It interferes with the development of the new chitin exoskeleton, ie. molting process in shrimps and copepods, and they will die from the malformation.

Diflubenzuron is classified as a Restricted Use Pesticide (RUP) in the United States (another controlled substance in SG). Compounded/diluted forms available under trade names Dimilin, Micromite and Vigilante.

Good luck.

----------


## RonWill

> They are usually introduced on plants, and not with most live foods


Wright,
How sure are you on this? Alot of folks here deprive themselves the benefit of livefoods, from fear of introducing disease and other aquatic pests.

Darren,
Control overfeeding, use potassium permanganate for disinfectant and quarantine newly purchased plants.

----------


## stormhawk

I tried Vermex once on treatment for the small tiny white oligochaete worms but it didn't work. The worms multiplied.

Planaria are tough fellas and not easily killed even with an overdose of those deworming medications.

----------


## keehoe

YangYang, You might have to feed direct into their mouth for it to work! 
(Joking). I think the correct dosage make a lot of difference. Not an expert on this. Generally share the same problem with all of you. Except the previlage few that are good at drugs.

As the pass few days the temperature is terribly hot, my fishes were kind of retarded. So i went to the famous LFS near my place and found that there are Formalin!! I understand that many country listed Formalin as a control drug too. Buy some taiwan fish drug supplier manage to sell this product and export it into Singapore. Is Formalin one of the control drug in Singapore?

My fishes are doing fine now after 100% water change. (with no drug used except salt + black water)

I seen some post on internet before, formalin is effective against parasite infection and also: HYDRA. Anyone tried that?

----------


## whuntley

"Formalin" is just a former Trade Name (like Aspirin) that has come into common generic usage by misuse.

It is (or once was) a particular dilution of formaldehyde -- 37% as I recall.

Avoid breathing the fumes and skin contact. It is carcinogenic, but has been used for many many years by pathologists, taxonomists, etc. with no ill effects if the rules are followed. That is, don't drip any on your sandwich.  :Very Happy: 

It is a powerful "tanning" agent that cross links proteins and other complex organic molecules. That's how it kills small soft-tissue animals, and, by toughening skin and gills, can help some fish resist infection or parasites. Also, that's how it can cause cancer, by creating new foreign compounds in the body.

Use cautiously and always follow the warnings on the bottle. It quickly combines with mulm to disappear from the water column, so normal tank cleaning removes it without special water changes.

Wright

----------


## fkkow

Hi,

Just to clear up the confusion.

Formalin is a chemical itself. It comes in 100% (nearly?) pure. Diluted to 10% for most tissue preservation. Some tissue needs 40% dilution. Some uses it as a disinfectant as well.

BTW: Formaldehyde is a chemical form via a mixture of Formalin and Potasium Permanganate. Used as disinfectant. As mention by other, don't smell it directly..... (Both formalin and formaldehyde is toxic)

Thanks,
FK

----------


## fabry

Sorry fkkow, but I do not see any confusion.

Formaldehyde and not Formalin is the ''real'' chemical.

Formaldehyde is the simplest of all Aldehydes. 
Its chemical formula is HCHO or, if you prefer, CH2O .
It has a planar molecule with the carbon atom in the center of an almost equilateral triangle having in the vertices the two atoms of hydrogen and the one of oxygen.
Formaldehyde is gaseous under normal room pressure and temperature and can be usually found under two different forms: 
As a 37% aqueous solution (Formalin) or as Paraformaldehyde (which is a solid polymeric form of Formaldehyde with chemical formula (CH2O)n / HO(CH2O)nH)

So if you go to a pharmacy and ask for Formaldehyde, since it is a gas, all you can have is its diluted form in water (exactly what happens also with ammonia).

For furter informations you can take a look at this link:

http://www.inchem.org/documents/hsg/hsg/hsg057.htm

Regards.

----------


## whuntley

Thanks Fabrizio,

You kept me from going non-linear at the earlier posting.  :Very Happy: 

Wright

----------

